# Considerable



## Irisgirl (Aug 28, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi! This is my first time since I am a new member. I would like to know if I can code or not. 

For example,

The lungs are hyperexpanded with numerous chronic rib fracture changes seen on the right and *considerable* dorsal spondyloarthropathy seen.

Should I code for spondyloarthropathy or not? Kind of tricky.

Irisgirl


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 29, 2008)

It sounds like it to me.


----------



## kkonkle (Aug 29, 2008)

I would not.  I would go with the definite findings.  Yes, tricky.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 29, 2008)

I would code the spondyloarthropathy also.  You wrote "*considerable* dorsal spondyloarthropathy seen" <<-- *dorsal spondyloarthropathy seen* so, it WAS seen, it IS there - it IS a definite finding

tricky as far as how much is "considerable" maybe, but - makes no difference really - because a little or a lot, it was seen, it's there.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Irisgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for your help!


----------

